# Player Konsole auf Homepage?



## Oli-bt (8. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe eine "Bandhomepage" auf der wir Demosongs zum anhören anbieten wollen. Man soll die Songs aber nur anhören können und nicht Downloaden können.
Ich habe schon verschiedene Seiten gefunden wo das anhand von so art "Windows Media Player - Konsolen" gegangen ist.
Dort konnte man nur auf Play oder Stop drücken und sonst nix... 
Könnt Ihr mir sagen wie ich sowas mache? Oder wie ich vielleicht sogar eine eigene Konsole machen kann?

Gruß, Oli


----------



## daddz (8. April 2005)

Sowas kannst du mit ActiveX machen. 
    Ist aber nicht empfehlenswert weil:




es nur im Internet Explorer funktioniert
es eine Sicherheitslüccke darstellt
es sowieso von fast jedem User deaktiviert ist
Ansonsten kannst du dir was mit JavaScript zambasteln. Könnte aber auch Probleme geben weil da auch Punkt 3 zutrifft. Evtl. gehts auch mit Flash. Dürfte eigentlich die beste Lösung sein.

   greetz
    daddz


----------



## Tobias Menzel (8. April 2005)

Hi,

Mein Tipp: Flash! Das PlugIn ist sehr weit verbreitet, und Du kannst auch Audio-Streams anbieten. Such mal im Flashforum nach "Player", "mp3" usw.

Gruß
.


----------



## synaptic (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo hab hier nen schönen Link für dich mit dem geht das ganz easy.
http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/grafik/flashmusik/

is so zu sagen ein Generator für nen Flashplayer


----------

